# Hidden Files in OS 9.2.1



## Neozzz (Nov 30, 2001)

Is there a way to view hidden files in OS 9.2.1, especially those OS X files?


----------



## chevy (Nov 30, 2001)

Can you try to start on an OS-8 CD ?


----------



## Neozzz (Nov 30, 2001)

the oldest OS i got is 9.04... 
is there any other way?


----------



## kilowatt (Nov 30, 2001)

I think its safe to use ResEdit to make Mac OS X files and folders visable in os9.  I wouldn't mess with the kernel, though.

Use the getinfo option in res edit.

PS: if you are wondering how those files became invisable in the first place, check on the 10.1 installer cd (probably on the 10.0 installer cd, too) in /Library/Installer/Packages/Essentials.pkg/Contents/Resources/

There a list of files to make invisable, and a program called MakeInvisable, I think. I'll post some corrections later as soon as I get to mess with my G4 and the 10.1 cd.


----------



## Javintosh (Nov 30, 2001)

related question... is there a way to make folders invisible in OS X?

Would it hurt anything.

At the root of my HD I have a three folders named sw, res and Desktop that suddenly showed up on the last update. They were not there before and I don't use them for anything (the Desktop folder had some aliases, but these did not show up on my actual desktop).


----------



## Neozzz (Nov 30, 2001)

what's ResEdit? is that in OS 9?
how can i get it?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 1, 2001)

There is a Mac OS X program called "RBrowser".  It is actually an FTP client, but it has some very unique features.  It has a file viewer similar to the file viewer in Linux (Gnome environment) and RBrowser allows you to see EVERY file on your system as well as change the creator and file type.  The only reason I have RBrowser is because it lets me see invisible files in Mac OS X that the Finder does not allow me to see.  It has the feel of a linux program, download it, you'll like it.  It should be on versiontracker and www.macosxapps.com.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 1, 2001)

I just tried to make a folder invisible in Mac OS X using RBrowser and had success.  From the Finder, create your folder in the directory you want it in.  Then use RBrowser's file viewer and manuver to the directory/folder containing the folder you want to be invisible.  Click on the folder to change the name.  Place a period "." at the front of the name (example:  "My_folder" becomes ".My_folder").  The folder is now invisible in Mac OS X.  Placing a period "." at the beginning of a a file or folder makes it invisible in Linux/UNIX unless you are the root/superuser "God" on the system.

Enjoy!

chemistry_geek


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 1, 2001)

ResEdit is a Resource Editor for Classic Mac OS (Mac OS 7, 8, 9).  You can easily obtain it from http://www.resexcellence.com.  This website is loaded with modifications and directions to do so.  Use ResEdit with care and always make a backup copy of the file you plan to work on before you start to work on it.  ResEdit can really mess up a file if you don't know what you're doing.  It allows you to modify a great deal inside the files of the Mac OS.  I use it for modyfying a few things, like putting skins in iTunes, and I follow the directions provided, otherwise I have no idea what I'm doing at the programmer's/developer's level.

chemistry_geek


----------



## Javintosh (Dec 1, 2001)

Will making those folders invisible (especially the sw folder which seems to have a lot of Unix stuff in it) hurt anything? 

I was hoping to do something which would not require changing the filename..


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 1, 2001)

I have an "sw" directory on my computer too that I did not put there.  If you place a period "." in front of the "sw" I'm pretty sure that would mess things up since the path name is changing.  I wouldn't do it; I would recommend leaving it alone until you learn more about it.  I don't know if Apple put it there, but I do know that Microsoft's Word Test Drive does put it there, as does installing MacGIMP (X Windows required).  If you installed any of these programs, it may be likely that they put the "sw" folder there if Apple didn't.  I don't know enough about Mac OS X to recommend doing anything to it except leaving it alone.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.  You might want to check the Mac OS X installation CD examining it using the Mac OS 9 Finder.  If you see an "sw" folder there, it's likely it is required by Mac OS X.

chemistry_geek


----------



## Javintosh (Dec 1, 2001)

Thanks anyhow.

I think that it is needed for MacOS X, I was hoping there was a way to make it invisible aside from the . at the beggining of the filename (like you can in MacOS 9).


----------

